# glow in the dark paint



## Elphaba (Dec 6, 2009)

i'm not sure if anyone has posted this, i came across a paint that glows in the dark at home depot.. it is ( rust-oleum specialty glow in the dark) it cost under 10.00 for a 7 oz. can. the color is an antique white in the can but dries clear... just thought i would pass it along...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We'll have to look for that next time we're at Home Deopt. That could add a nice effect to parts of a graveyard.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks always looking for something cheap LOL


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Sounds like a great finishing touch to the spider web I am going to build, And might be a nice way to make ghostly footprints in my yard with a foot stencil. Thanks.


----------

